# Is this for real ?????



## malikjob07

Hi guys i just watched this video and i was wondering if it's real or the guy is just hunting viewers to his channel
?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROYK4f_sqJ0


----------



## lanfear

The reactions looks real. The pure gold chloride from that mess does not look real. And the source material is total bs.

Jon


----------



## Geo

It doesn't look like any gold ore I have ever seen. Granted I have never seen it all but that ore looks like limestone.


----------



## artart47

Hi !
If that small piece of rock gave the amount of refined gold that was dropped, how much gold would come from a ton of that rock? Must be some kind of super ore.
artart47


----------



## Geo

It was a gold oxide/kryptonite matrix.


----------



## g_axelsson

Translated text (google translate) from the Russian description.

Bear this in mind that some of our members are reading the forum via google translate. That's why it's important to keep our language clear, not just for people but for automatic translators too.


> The refining of gold briefly about the process, the first thing I did, as in the past video as far as possible parody of shattered stone, then dumped in a bowl - and a beaker filled with concentrated hydrochloric acid. Why is hydrochloric acid, it is the first and very important step in this generation. The hydrochloric acid solution is most of the various debris, while gold remains in place. Further still I filtered out again added with hydrochloric acid and filter placed on the tiles, adding nitric acid syringe, as shown in the video, that this time would be dissolved gold. So I boiled the stone quartz porridge one hour. And then we get a clean, bright gold-yellow solution, if it is there, of course. In my sample was, as I have done tests before. What to do next, it's easy, without suffering poured sodium metabisulphite Na2S2O5 checked and everything is ready for a few seconds, the gold stands out as a brown, heavy draft, as shown in the video, the gold out of nothing. I advise you to use only sodium metabisulphite, and nothing else. The last time I used a different agent, sodium sulphite Na2SO3, I personally do not like working with him? Its disadvantage, it is necessary to wait long for refining, and it is a very exciting moment. Also the last time I was immediately dissolved in aqua stone parody of the mixture without boiling-bag, but they were some of the reasons. And the solution is, of course, was much dirtier, which is very bad. Do not forget the same to be tested chlorine tin refining before and after, as shown on the video. After the restoration of gold surged I just a small part of tin chloride in solution. If the solution is colored, even a small part, I would add a little more pyrosulfite and waited. And I advise you to do the same, no matter what to pour the precious metal. More little information? The costs of hydrochloric acid is essential, but you will agree, a lot more gold is worth two three liters of acid. I hope this information is of interest to you, since I do not suggest you to do it, but if I answer some of the questions is only here and only for this video.
> Artwork "☢Affinazh gold - gold is not out of the computer 2☢» created by the author on behalf of Maximov Ro, is published under a license Creative Commons «Attribution» ( "Attribution") 4.0 Vsemirnaya.Maximov Ro, is published under a license Creative Commons «Attribution» ( "Attribution") 4.0 World.
> Based on work with https://youtu.be/ROYK4f_sqJ0.
> Based on work with https://youtu.be/ROYK4f_sqJ0.
> Permissions beyond the scope of this license may be available on https://youtu.be/ROYK4f_sqJ0 page.


It looks correct to me, and the description is okay too. The only thing is the huge amount of gold he got from that rock but then, cherry picking ore could get you some extreme pieces, I know of a place two hours drive from me where pieces of arsenopyrite assayed at 2500 g / ton and that would give something similar to what he extracted.

He first boiled the crushed rock in HCl as a first step before going to aqua regia. That might explain how the gold chloride could be so clean.

The rock is too hard to be lime stone and that would have reacted violently with the hot hydrochloric acid. There seemed to be some slight reactions but not a lot. It's also a river boulder, the rounded edges on one side gives it away.
Based on look, how hard it looked and reactions with the acid, I would guess on an ultramafic rock. Not my first place to look for gold, but gold have been found in some strange places.
It looks quite a lot like some rocks in my area where they prospected for PGM:s but very little was found... maybe because the geologist were fresh out of college. :lol: 

Göran


----------

